# Browning Hi-Power Practical



## Kopazzz24 (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello,
I own a Browning Hi-Power Practical model in 9mm that I purchased new around 2004. Can someone please tell me what finishing process was used to attain the black slide / aluminum frame. I have a carry license and though the BHP is a bit large for everyday use, there are occasions I'd like to carry it The gun is in perfect condition and my concern is potentially marring the finish with a holster. The finish seems a lot more durable than a typical blue finish, but not sure if holstering could cause wear marks. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Holstering will necessarily cause wear marks. You can't avoid it.

I have two pistols finished in "hard chrome," and even they show holster abrasion.

The best thing to do, to avoid holster wear as much as possible, is to keep both holster and gun scrupulously clean.
The real culprit is dust, not leather or Kydex (although Kydex, alone, will eventually scratch blueing).


----------



## Kopazzz24 (Jan 17, 2017)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Holstering will necessarily cause wear marks. You can't avoid it.
> 
> I have two pistols finished in "hard chrome," and even they show holster abrasion.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for yiur response. The bluing on yhe slide is pure black and seems a lit more durable than typical bluing. Was wondering if you or anyone knows what bluing process was used to attain hat finish.


----------



## Kopazzz24 (Jan 17, 2017)

Kopazzz24 said:


> Steve M1911A1 said:
> 
> 
> > Holstering will necessarily cause wear marks. You can't avoid it.
> ...


I called Browning. Yes, standard bluing process on slide, frame finish is called Nitrate. Just passing along the info. Thanks again.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Birchwood Casey Super Blue works for me.


----------

